# Enough pickup for a western wideout?



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello I have a 98' Chev k3500 RCLB 454, Is this enough pickup for the new wideout snow plow? I have a 8.5' mvp on it now how will this compare in weight compared to the wideout?ussmileyflag


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Why wouldnt it be?

There is about 100lbs weight difference


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Thats plenty truck for it


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Why get a wideout when you can still buy the original an 810!


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

I looked at the wideout and i think i changed my mind, Think there is to many moving parts to wear out, Where the wings go in and out i think will be a problem. I am thinking about a Hiniker scoop plow now i have heard excellent reviews. The plow is also 350 pounds lighter! I think i could handle the wideout but am sick of repairing front end parts all of the time lighter the plow the less the pickup maintanence, and Hiniker is a good name to.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Get a Blizzard Speedwing, less to break(hyd) still works same.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

There's very little to wear out on the 810 and the DD copies..... A speedwing would also be a great choice and much more usable then the Hinkler Scoop!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

If you want my opinion, you should listen to rsvees.


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

What do you think the speedwing will do that the hiniker scoop wont? They will both either windrow or buck the windrow out. I am just trying to get away from the major PITA of moving parts! I have an older western mvp now and all i do is work on it! I understand that new equipment is alot more advanced these days but is it going to start having problems 3 yrs. from now?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

My 810 is a 99. I have replaced both angle pistons, two angle hydraulic lines and I had to get into a wing box to change a wing hydraulic line year before last. Originals lasted seven years. Obviously I changed them all while I was in there. And it did kind of suck to do, but it wasn't the end of the world and didn't cost much. And you can still plow with it if you lose wing function. I even finished my route once with a broken angle piston mount, I just chained the plow to the truck straight. But angle pistons are the same as a straight blade anyway. 
So, yeah, there is the possibility of a little more maintenance or repair with more moving parts. If I were the type to replace hoses or pistons every few years rather than wait for them to break, then I never would have had a problem. 2 more pistons and 4 more lines, not really much to go wrong.
IMO the advantages of the extra moving parts far outweighs the risk of part failure from having more moving parts. And when I sat far, I mean ridiculously far. Far far far far


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Speedwing wings straighten on the trailing edge. Allows snow to fall off to the side really fast. Hiniker wings are fixed 20 degree wings, and they are about a third of the blade each. Looks like they would work great for scooping, and great for smaller snowfalls, but it looks like it wouldn't let the snow fall off as fast when angled, which means you'd have more weight in front of you all the time, and you'd not be able to feed all of it off the side where you want. It's just too much of a scoop and not enough of a plow.

One other difference I saw is the trip edge style. Being an old New England Fisher boy I grew up with trip edges vs full trip. Was leery about it when I got the 810 but I'm used to it now and don't mind anymore.

I like some things about the Hiniker, they are very innovative in design, and the poly moldboards are cool (they seem a lot tougher than the Sno Ways). I don't think they look nearly as rugged as a Blizzard though. The subframes and a-frames are wimpy looking like a Meyer or Curtis, just too thin and flimsy. In fact, we have a Ford dealer here that sells Hiniker now, a guy I know got a new F350 and a Hiniker. He got into an accident, rearended someone, and the Hiniker frame snapped. The pointy ears that stick out and grab the plow broke clean off. Truck didn't even look bad, not like he got hit by a train. Wouldn't have broken my Blizzard.
I really love the design of the Speedwing, seems like darn near the perfect plow to me. In fact when I got my 810 I remember looking at it and thinking it could be made to work that way, automatically using springs instead of hydraulics.


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

Not to argue but i think that the whole point of the mount is to break in occurances like that. I would much rather have that happen than bending the frame on the pickup! I have a couple subs that have hiniker and they take alot of abuse thats why i am thinking of them. If i had one as well the parts would interchange at 2 am if something did happen.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

LHL Inc.;629550 said:


> Not to argue but i think that the whole point of the mount is to break in occurances like that. I would much rather have that happen than bending the frame on the pickup! I have a couple subs that have hiniker and they take alot of abuse thats why i am thinking of them. If i had one as well the parts would interchange at 2 am if something did happen.


Point taken, I hadn't thought of it that way. But, I still don't think a F350 4x4 with a plow frame should break it, or bend the frame when rearending a car. Oughta just knock the car out of the way. Seems like the solid steel ears should have gone through the back of the car rather than break off. I'm talking about the thick steel pieces facing forward.

Looking at mine I think one of two things might happen in a hard collision. Either my side plate brackets would fold (I've already noticed a little twist to one side, since the bolts loosened up and I didn't notice right away) either that or the small bolts holding the brackets to the center frame would shear off.

I guess it's like they say, a lot of importance falls on availability of local service. Especially if you can't do the work yourself. So if there's a Hiniker dealer right down the street, and a Blizzard dealer a hundred miles away, it's kind of a no-brainer. When I looked at Hinikers I only found two dealers in NH at the time, still very rarely see Hiniker plows on the road. Used to be nothing but yellow plows here, but now I'm starting to see Westerns, Boss, Hinikers and more Blizzards.

Even looking on here, I see this year there's a lot more plow companies listed.

Still like the Speedwing better than the scoop though.


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea i see your point about the wings, but people on here also claim (that have them)that the wing design on the hiniker will actually throw the snow away from the pickup when windrowing with them. I dont know, everyone likes different things i guess thats why companies make different plows. Thanx for the opinion though. The dealers for any plow i know of are all 30 to 40 miles away, but this website is alot more usefull than any of them except for the parts of course.:salute:


----------



## RHPL (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey there,
The company that my guys and I sub for has a number of 810 Blizzard plows and they have had problems with each of the within the first year. They have over 30 plow trucks nad after 2 seasons of purchasing the 810 for new trucks they've gone back to the plain and simple arctic straight blades (some with sides added on after the fact).
I have had an 810SS on one of my bobcats and it has had a few problems, but only minor issues with the plow and major issues with the electronic controls.
I'm getting a 9' Hiniker scoop installed on my pickup next week and am excited for it. When I plowed for 2 years with a John Deere tractor and an 8611 Blizzard, I found that I almost always left the wings in scoop (unless I was near a curb, too worried that I'd tear a flimsy wing off... which I did last year) so the Hiniker scoop seems to make sense to me. Also, I think the choice between straigh or scoop is a product of the parking lots you'll be clearing. It seems that every lots I'm plowing only has a single spot to put snow and it is 500' away so even on light snow falls windrowing isn't going to be possible. 
The 810 is certainly more versatile, and is an obvious choice over a straigh blade, but given the problems I've seen in the short term, I'm not sure about the long term work that they will require.
All this said, my Blizzard dealer is 5kms away and the nearest Hiniker dealer is 60kms away... and I'm willing to give the Hiniker scoop a try.


----------

